# Minnesota Crappie Fishing



## djleye

I have heard from more than one source that the crappies are really starting to get active in MN right now. I am hoping to get out this weekend to test that out. Any lake, any bay right now is the word I have heard!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Water temp is right. Might have to get out there tomorrow.

I'm heading to Northern Becker County.


----------



## MNhunter

Two words.....RED LAKE

Other than that...i cant tell you where they be :lol: :lol:

Ok ok....Area Lake...and Lake X...My 2 favorite lakes to fish on...


----------



## Brad Anderson

Oh yes the crappies are biting. At the lakes right now, preparing to go out for another run. It still seems a little early for the full spawn though.


----------



## Maverick

Well we can't seem to find the ~eyes~ anywhere on the rivers!I think I'm going back to the crappy hunter mode again! They are a HELL OF ALOT MORE FUN ANYWAYS!

MAV...


----------

